# 360º Panorama of my photo class



## Awdofgum (Apr 17, 2009)

Panoramas are so much fun to make.

360º Panorama -- 7MB


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Apr 17, 2009)

Haha, very cool! I like the 'No Stick Figures!' sign on the door. Well done. =)


----------



## Orangegamer (Apr 17, 2009)

its taking quite a long time to load
no wonder its 7MB
lol
anywho
as long we talking about photography....i might aswell show u my photo i took with a Canon 450D






 comments?
oh BTW mate what camera did u use to do that panorama?


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Apr 17, 2009)

Orange, that's pretty smexy, I'm not gonna lie. =P

What is the person though? Clay?


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 17, 2009)

That's a cool photo.
I used a standard samsung camera. I'm thinking about trying to do it with a film camera.


----------



## Orangegamer (Apr 17, 2009)

lol everyone who i showed that to said they couldn't find out who it is...its not clay
but im not going to tell you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



you just have to keep guessing
hehe











*Posts merged*

kl Awdofgum
hope to see what it is


----------



## SpongeFreak52 (Apr 17, 2009)

PlayMobil? o_0


----------



## Orangegamer (Apr 17, 2009)

SpongeFreak52 said:
			
		

> PlayMobil? o_0


nope!
lol
ok, ill give you a hint
its something u keep/collect
any thoughts on that?


----------



## Orangegamer (Apr 17, 2009)

you guys might seem even more puzzled...i might as well tell you what it is
its Principal Skinner from the Simpsons!
now theres no fun in the guessing game
lol
oh well


----------



## Lockon Stratos (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought so.


----------

